# Modern marriages?



## sarahhar (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi,

My name's Sarah and I'm a London-based journalist writing an article for an upmarket glossy magazine about the new face of "modern marriage".

I'm looking for UK based women to interview about their experiences of:

• commuter marriages/ long distance marriages
• marriage sabbaticals (a few months travel/ self exploration away from your spouse)
• An open marriage
• A semi-marriage (where you are separated but remain living together, happily, to co-parent or for financial reasons)
• Living separately, but staying together. 

Do get in touch if you're interested!


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wil you let us all know when it is published ? would love to read it!


----------

